# Surprise, free soft corals



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

As I was looking at my algae trough tonight I noticed a bunch of hair algae in there which is what I want, but I also noticed about 2 dozen polyps.
They are soft, I thought they would be hard because they look like little 3/8" buttons but I touched them and they are soft. They are at the beginning of the trough where they get the most turbulence but the lease amount of light.
I don't yet know what they are but when I get time I will have to turn off the skimmer to stop the water flow so I can see them better and take some pictures. I have never seen these before but it seems that I get this a lot, things popping up from no where.
I can't tell if they are tropical or something from local NY waters.*old dude


----------



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

Here are some of the little suckers in my algae trough


----------



## csingh07 (Sep 20, 2010)

Weird, what in the world are those? I have never seen anything that looks remotely similar to that *J/D*


----------



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

They look like tiny watermelons


----------



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

Here are some more "corals" that I found growing in my algae trough. Now I find them scattered in my reef. I like them.


----------

